# Shop Tour Video



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

I made a quick shop tour video tonight and felt like sharing. I have no editing skills so it was shot straight through. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the shop tour Drew. Its always fun to see someone's shop. Great job on the workbench.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, I took a look at your shop….someone likes yellow tools haha. Nice shop you have there.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I love that snap on roller. I've got a much smaller one that cost me a small fortune. I don't event want to know what the tag on that baby said!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the video. My only comment is to turn the table saw 180° so you can rip long boards and plywood with the garage door open. That was a feature in my shop. It reduces the amount of space needed in front of the saw. The back (outfeed) end of the saw can be right up to the garage door. It works for me. My shop is 1200 sf, but yours looks like you could use as much space as you can get.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

MrRon, thanks for the tip. I might have to give that a try. I'm hoping to get a band saw soon so I was planning on moving the shop around when that arrives.

lumberjoe, I picked the box up used a few years ago. Still not cheap but way better then paying $12k for a new one.


----------

